# Cyprexx Pay



## tak (Dec 28, 2012)

Any one else have a hard time collecting checks for initial services rendered? I've done appox 30k in Initial Services and bid items since July and have only been Paid roughly 8k for those services. I do about 3 initials a week. I'm missing roughly 22k for those services and I have a lot of 30, 60 and even 180 days out past due invoices.
My monthly maint. Checks also seem to fall later and later each Month. WTF is going on at this company? Use to be great to work with but lately it's cutting teeth to get paid timely and the other issues.....just blows my mind. Anyone else having problems?


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Not a direct answer to your question, but a word of warning. One of the collateral effects of regionals slowing down their pay cycles is that your rights to lien a property may expire during that period. More times than not it isn't the sole reason, but it happens.


----------



## ALS9386 (Sep 30, 2013)

Still waiting for my 1st check with Ams. I think this industry is dying


----------



## S FL Contractor (Jun 20, 2013)

I have worked for Cyprexx for over 5 years. I never had any problems with the maintenance pay. It always came on or around the same day each month, give or take a couple of days. The last few months I received it 2 weeks later than normal. Which means they are holding the pay for 45 days. On top of that it takes 2-3 days for your bank to clear the check. We used to get initial payments every 10 days to 2 weeks but now it takes months. Anytime we inquire about the payments at certain property we all of a sudden get an inspection report with claims that turn out to be false. Example: I took over maintenance at a property, had it for months. The maintenance for the property was left off of my payment. I questioned it & the next day received an inspection report saying toilets needed to be capped. But we had already capped the toilets on a prior visit months earlier. They said we had to return to take pictures showing it. The inspection was dated the same day I requested about the payment. I questioned how could this be when our photos from months earlier show it was done & also in the previous sales cleans thereafter. Bottom line: if you question a payment they all of a sudden find issues with that property. If you question where your check is your check is held up. Would the people in the office like to work for 45 days without pay?


----------



## LAND (Mar 4, 2013)

Heard they moved.?. can anyone confirm?


----------



## Racerx (Aug 29, 2012)

Also not a direct answer to your question but I was at two Cyprexx properties yesterday and it appears their quality control standards have hit a new low also, don't know if there something going on but where there's smoke...:glare:


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

Racerx said:


> Also not a direct answer to your question but I was at two Cyprexx properties yesterday and it appears their quality control standards have hit a new low also, don't know if there something going on but where there's smoke...:glare:


You get what you pay for and they have been paying about 40% of what they used to so it looks like about 60% of the crap is left at the property.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

no money doing there lawns and maids! There initials getting to this point also,not paying for tires or paint anymore and always want me to come down on my bids!


----------



## MrMojangles (Oct 23, 2013)

*Same here*

I work for Cyprexx and have been experiencing the same issues. I used to get maintenance checks every month on the same day with maybe a day or 2 lag. Each month the wait gets longer and longer. It is now almost 2 weeks late. Have also had the same issues of completing work that is documented by photos and then all of a sudden months later they have an issue. If tree limbs are blown down at a house I did 3 months ago they accuse me of not having picked up the yard. They were picked up when I did the service which was documented by photos. I am not responsible for wind conditions that blow limbs down after I complete the job. This holding pay is getting unacceptable. Any suggestions as to what next?


----------

